# At what age to the ears pop up?



## Whip (Jun 6, 2009)

First off, let me say that I've got a mixed breed, so his ears may never pop like a true shepherd. Anyway, My baby boy is coming up on four months and still has floppy ears most of the time. When he sleeps on his side you can see true GSD ears, and today we went boating, and his big ears were up like a couple hood scoops facing into the wind! Anyway...if they haven't popped up by now, do you think they will stay floppy, or is there hope for him to look more like a propper GSD? Oh, also, his coat was solid reddish when we got him, now he's blonde with a black stripe down his back!


----------



## Whip (Jun 6, 2009)




----------



## Whip (Jun 6, 2009)

Sorry, had to throw a bunch of pics in so you guys can decide how much GSD he actually has in him and if you think his ears will stand up or stay floppy!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

OMG he is so cute!!! As for the ears, I'm not sure they would ever go up. They look down at the base, unlike most puppy GSD ears which "teepee" (flop to the center) or fold over the side but are still standing at the base.


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Hello, He is a adorable! Has one of his ears ever stood up at all by itself for a few days? Most GSD by 6 months have them up. Some do take longer and some less. He a cute with floppy ears.


----------



## Whip (Jun 6, 2009)

Thanks for the compliments! He will have one ear up for no more than a couple minutes. Mostly just cause thats the way it flopped.  Ya, I almost think he's cuter with his floppy ears, I'm just trying to figure out how much actual GSD he has in him. Sometimes I look at him and think he doesn't have a lick of GSD at all, and sometimes I think he's close to pure.


----------



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

Lulu's went up before I got her, around 10 or 11 weeks old. Your dog is absoultely adorable, I just want to hug him! Beautiful pup!


----------



## MrLeadFoot (Jan 4, 2009)

Your dog is cute! But, I agree with Liesje that those ears will probably not stand. GSD ears can have issues even in purebreds, and to throw in another breed into the mix makes it a real crapshoot. And, your pup's ears don't really look like they have the shape to stand. I think what you were seeing on the boat was the wind catching them and helping them to stand.

But, don't fret, your dog is a beauty as is!


----------



## Whip (Jun 6, 2009)

Thanks for the info and compliments! He is such a ham! He is the movie star of the neighborhood. I can not believe the attention this little mutt draws, and the little brat knows just how cute he is!


----------

